# My BH 209 report.



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Went out to the range today to finally give BH 209 a try. For years Ive heard about how wonderful this stuff is so I wanted to try it for myself. I figured I would test how many shots I could actually get down range accurately before I needed to clean it. Usually when I go to the range I manage to get maybe 10 shots per hour if I'm only running a single patch, don't change targets and no crud ring forms that grabs my jag. Otherwise its more like 6-8 per hour. 

So, I started with 80 grains and worked up to 110 grains which gave me a 1.5 inch 5 shot group at 100 yards with the Hornady 250 gr SST.

Now I realize a 1.5 inch group isn't great but what is, is the fact that I got that 1.5 inch 5 shot group after I had already fired 15 rounds without running so much as a single patch down my barrel. I had zero issues with hang fires or difficulty loading. I truly believe I could have put another 20 down range without any problems. It was as easy to load on the 20th shot as it was the 1st shot! 

I forgot to take my chrono so I'm unable to talk much about actual ballistics but according to their site, 100gr puts that bullet down range at 1943fps and 120gr puts it down range at 2145 fps so I'm guessing 110gr is about 2050fps. Which means that at 3.5 inches high at 100yds I'm 3 inches low at 200. It also means I will still have a velocity of 1500 fps and 1247 lbs of energy at 200. Pretty impressive if you ask me. I still have a full bottle of Triple 7 for emergencies but I doubt I will ever shoot anything other then BH209 from now on. Unless of course Utah decides to ban it at some point.

Oh I forgot to mention putting 20 rounds down range took me 1.5 hours which included going down range twice to change targets.


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

BH 209 100 gr under a Barnes 250 TEZ. I shot it again today and got 1.5" group myself but only fired 3 shots. 1.5" group with no scope is very good in my experience. I love that BH 209 myself.


----------

